# World Pastry Forum 2007



## ducky (Dec 28, 2003)

They have most of the instructors and classes listed now for anyone interested.

Donald Wressell, USA - Banquet Desserts
Ciril Hitz, USA - Decorative Bread
Thomas Lui, Hong Kong - Entremet
John Kraus, USA - Entremet Glace
Tatsuya Kijimi, Japan - Japanese Desserts
Ewald Notter, USA - Painted Chocolate
TBA - Petit Gateaux
TBA - Sugar Showpiece

The hands on program is Chocolate Buffet with Stephane Glacier, MOF and Stephan Iten, Switzerland. 

Wed June 27 thru Sun July 1 at the Gaylord Opryland Convention Center and Resort in Nashville, TN.


----------



## tinatartar (May 9, 2007)

I was just on the world pastry forum website and they have all the instructors and classes posted now. 
Banquet Desserts- Donald Wressell USA
Composition- Anil Rohira, USA
Making Dough with Bread- Ciril Hitz, USA
Entremet- Thomas Lui, Hong Kong
Entremet Glace- John Kraus, USA
Japanese Desserts- Tatsuya Kijima, Japan
Painted Chocolates- Ewald Notter, USA
Plated Desserts- Keegan Gerhard, USA
Sugar Showpieces- Christian Faure, MOF, Canada
Cakes for Pastry Chefs- Nicholas Lodge

the hands on program is Stephane Glacier and Stephan Iten.

Am considering attending this year- has anyone been in the past who could tell me what to expect? I have seen John Kraus demo in the past and he was great but I am not so familiar with any of the other instructors. Is it worth the time and money? I have seen the competitions on tv but never been in person so that might be fun...


----------



## ducky (Dec 28, 2003)

I've been a student before and a volunteer. I personally love the event. It's a great place to meet people in the industry and I've really enjoyed the classes. It's always cool to meet up with people that you chat with on sites like this.

The website is Index if anyone wants to check it out.

I've been told that I can post here that if you mention the code word ROUNDUP and say you heard it here on cheftalk you can get a $250 discount if you sign up before May 31st. It's only for the demo classes and you can't use it with any other discount. If anybody ends up going, PM me and we'll plan a little get together. Usually someone will post a gathering for online folks on the bulletin board at the office so keep an eye out for that if you do go.


----------



## tinatartar (May 9, 2007)

thanks for the advice, and the discount info! have any of this year's instructors taught any of the classes you have been to previously? and is the networking experience really great? I mean, the classes are demo, so is it really all about making great connections?


----------



## ducky (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm not sure how much the hang out factor will change this year in Nashville because of the new venue but the last couple of years it's been great because everyone hangs out and grabs a drink after classes. The chefs are very accessible and open to hanging around and talking. I've found myself at an impromptu chocolate tasting with Franz Zeigler.The look in his eyes when he talked of picking a fresh cacoa pod and tasting it made it an evening I'll never forget. I want to try that someday. Last year after I went to bed one evening, Albert Adria stopped and hung out to talk to a couple of my student friends. Where else is something like that going to happen? I have numerous contacts now that I stay in touch with via e-mail all year. 

The classes are great. There's always little tips or techniques you pick up there no matter how much you think you know about a subject. Last year everyone's faves seemed to be Donald Wressel and Anil Rohira. I got a chance to sit in on Donald's class and he did this technique of making a mold for a chocolate showpiece using brown sugar (a lot less expensive than silicone) that everyone was jazzed about. I'm looking forward to seeing what he comes up with this year. I'm sure he'll have something interesting.


----------



## tinatartar (May 9, 2007)

cool, thanks for the update. donald's class sounds great. I have never seen anyone make a mold out of brown sugar before! I think I saw somewhere that the Forum also offers seminars at night- one about how to prepare for competition. that could be really interesting...


----------

